# The Uber - Fair Scam



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

We're Uber and we're here to help.?

https://www.ccn.com/uber-scam-investors-1-billion-loss
"The scam: Uber-Fair drivers get a car from Fair.com for _only_ $185/week. That fee is reimbursed if the driver does 70 trips/week.

Except for the fact that one can get a Fair.com car for $185/_month _and drive Uber without having to hit minimums. While there is a startup fee that may run between $700 and $1000, that amount can be amortized over two years to yield a total payment of $225 per month."


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

There's a sucker born every minute.


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

You realize you still get paid time and mileage right? That means if you drive 70 trips a week you get a free car.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Mtbsrfun said:


> You realize you still get paid time and mileage right? That means if you drive 70 trips a week you get a free car.


But you still pay 4 times as much as the OTHER fair contract.
See?
Suckers.
Every minute.


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

Mtbsrfun said:


> You realize you still get paid time and mileage right? That means if you drive 70 trips a week you get a free car.


You didn't pick up on the week vs month?

Uber can't help themselves.

Pay about 56 dollars a week without the 70 trips.

The gas cost chasing 70 bookings?

I'm not sure I'm seeing a win with Ubers deal?


----------



## Lowdown (Apr 29, 2018)

It's like having an albatross around your neck week after week. Depending on your market and your financial situation, the stress of having to make 70 rides every week and missing that quota could put a driver in a financial tailspin. $185 a month is obviously reasonable but $185 a week is absurd. This program's design makes drivers employees and not independent contractors.


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

It is an attempt to keep drivers out there. Looking at posts elsewhere there's obviously drivers out there who don't do research and make very short term calls that have long term consequences. It's a predatory deal.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> But you still pay 4 times as much as the OTHER fair contract.
> See?
> Suckers.
> Every minute.


the other plan is supposed to be only for personal use so you likely have to sign something forbidding from rideshare


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Mtbsrfun said:


> You realize you still get paid time and mileage right? That means if you drive 70 trips a week you get a free car.


They prolly only give you 70 $2 rides :confusion:


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Lee239 said:


> They prolly only give you 70 $2 rides :confusion:


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

I.e. bend over and take those POOLS.


----------



## BOScusdriver (Jan 11, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> the other plan is supposed to be only for personal use so you likely have to sign something forbidding from rideshare
> [/QUOT
> No response from Mr. know it all that started this thread? Insert foot in mouth.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

The point is Uber is trying to find more suckers. Uber is acting like a predatory lender making weekly furniture rental places look legit and fair. Also keep in mind that it's 70 rides a week that Uber sends you, if you don't think they have secret algorithms in place to cheat drivers you are out of your mind.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

To the public all these Uber Corp shenanigans 
?Make the drivers look Foolish ?
Since it’s the drivers that Continue to chauffeur Uber’s clients 

Passengers may show sympathy in Your car,
once deplaned they could care less and don’t tip accordingly


----------



## Ylinks (Apr 22, 2019)

everythingsuber said:


> It is an attempt to keep drivers out there. Looking at posts elsewhere there's obviously drivers out there who don't do research and make very short term calls that have long term consequences. It's a predatory deal.


The article you reference includes:








Who is the fool? This SPAM Farm Operator is partnered with FAIR.


----------

